

The #1 UX Failure of New Products - shay
http://www.stephaniehay.com/the-1-ux-failure-of-new-products/

======
sarahkunst
Agreed completely. Not showing or telling a first time user in clear, concise
language why the $&*% they're on the site is a great way to have a sky high
bounce rate. If you worry about boring existing users employ tools like "don't
show this again" buttons, cookies to know when they're returning users and
present them their dashboard(tumblr does this very well) etc but don't
alienate first time visitors if you want new users.

~~~
shay
YES, exactly! Perfectly said.

------
purplelobster
Great point. I see so many sites making this mistake. If you have cool
functionality or content that you can show without a login then show it right
away! If I can't figure out if I like it within 20 seconds, then I'll probably
leave.

------
shay
A buddy of mine suggested I post to HN, so here goes. I'd love to hear your
thoughts -- or other examples of new products that had/have a UX optimized for
the first-timer...

~~~
psweber
Hardware makers seem to have come around to this idea. Apple is obviously
strong. I think the experience of getting a Kindle in mail that is already set
up with your Amazon account is pretty great. I was a fan of the first time
experience of the Doxie scanner as well. Simple, informative and
cute/stylized.

For software, I was impressed with Ableton live. It would be a very daunting
app to learn without built in tutorials and a module in the bottom left of the
app that gives a great explanation of anything you roll over. Adobe sucks at
this stuff, but they are the industry standard, so people slog through it. 3D
modeling software could also benefit from some first timer love.

~~~
shay
Great points re: hardware (especially Doxie, which took scanning to a
friendly, one-button experience). I'll check out Ableton live. Thanks!

